# Lily pipe v spray bar?



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm trying to decide between the ADA style Lily pipe or a spray bar for my filter output. 

I was of the understanding that a spray bar will give more overall circulation and minimise possible deadspots. Obviously there's many variables i.e. hole diameter, length of bar, positioning, direction of flow etc. but could you say one is better overall than the other in terms of function?

I realise the lily pipe is more aesthetically appealing but does it provide sufficient overall water movement?

What are your thoughts, experiences, opinions on these two methods?


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

As far a flow is concerned, I like the lily pipes better. IMO it gives me better flow than a spraybar. You should also have the inlet on the same side as the oultlet to create a nice circulation in the tank.

Some things I don't like about the lily pipes. 
It gets more algae on it.
Its harder to keep clean.
The inlet is a magnet for snails.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Alex:

What type of lily pipe do you have?


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I got 2 sets from IUnkwon or something like that, from this forum or The Planted Tank forum. They are not ADA pipes, But for less than half the price I'm happy. I did break one of the inlets pipes trying to gently  force it on my 75G tank. The rim was to big for the pipe. I did have to cut a small slit on the plastic rim to fit the the other inlet. I really like the outlet pipe it creates a wondefull flow without being over powering. but the inlet pipe I don't much care for, other than looks IMO it's not so good. But they do look good toghether. 
I wonder if there is a glass blower in Tampa or Orlando that will be willing to make the pipes for a reasonable price. I would love to have them on all my tanks of different sizes.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Interesting. I remember that thread about the pipes. I should have grabbed one even though I am pretty happy with my spraybar. It's nice to have some more toys.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I used the Eheim spray bar and after a week changed to the P-2 Liyly pipe. There is a difference, the Eheim sprayed my floating hc wildly around the tank and the patches became loose and I lost most of it. But with the lily pipe my hc stayed in a patch and remained that way.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Interesting. I remember that thread about the pipes. I should have grabbed one even though I am pretty happy with my spraybar. It's nice to have some more toys.


Bob, If you're interested I'll sell you my set.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

bharada said:


> Bob, If you're interested I'll sell you my set.


Bill,

Which Eheim model ? I would be interested.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Jay Luto said:


> Bill,
> 
> Which Eheim model ? I would be interested.


Jay,
I was refering to the glass lilly and intake pipe set I got from Greg (Iunknown) during his first production run. But they fit on the Eheim 16/22mm tubing if that helps.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill, 

Do you have pictures ? Email me off line - jayluto at hotmail dot com


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Jay Luto said:


> Bill,
> 
> Do you have pictures ? Email me off line - jayluto at hotmail dot com


I'll clean them up and snap a pic for you when I get home tonight.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Here are some pics of the lilly pipe set I got from Greg (IUknown) during his first production run.

The intake pipe is missing the suction cup and I need to see if I can find it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

How come you're not using them?


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

bharada said:


> Bob, If you're interested I'll sell you my set.


Go ahead and sell them to Jay if he wants them. They sure do look nice though.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

John N. said:


> How come you're not using them?


I originally had these on my 125g tank. But I found that the intake was a little short for a 22" tall tank. And when my Fluval 304 developed a leak I couldn't fix, I replaced it with a Rexa XP3 and decided to use its spraybar instead.


----------

